# Composing an Impromptu



## Open Lane

Hello,


Today, I've been listening to schubert's "impromptus." I compose some of my own music, however lack formal training on composition structure, as of recently.


I read that impromptus are improvised.

My question is, how can a composed piece of music be considered improvised? I mean, if it's written on paper, doesn't that automatically make it calculated to some degree? When I picture 'improvised' i think of something like a jazz musician coming up with something off the cuff.



Could someone clue me in on the composition process of an impromptu and perhaps how i may go about creating such a composition?


----------



## sam93

First off, great call on the Schubert Impromptu's - I love the G-flat major one. 

I'm sure some composers would improvise, and write it down calling it an 'Impromptu' - however, I think the term 'Impromptu' is more of a nod towards the overall feel of the piece. If you familiarize yourself with many impromptu's by different composers (Schubert, Chopin and Schumann all wrote some amazing sets), you'll see they all feel 'improvisory' in nature, due to them being less strict and uniform as pieces in say sonata form, theme and variation form, minuet and trio etc. 

When it comes to composing a piece of music (especially in the instances of an 'impromptu'), try not to over-think the structure to begin with. There's no 'right or wrong' way, because the structure/tonal relationships etc are free to the composer.


----------



## drfaustus

> When it comes to composing a piece of music (especially in the instances of an 'impromptu'), try not to over-think the structure to begin with. There's no 'right or wrong' way, because the structure/tonal relationships etc are free to the composer.


I think that it's a half truth. If I would have to write an impromptu, I would analize some of them. The piece's harmonies of that age respond to a *standard* romantic structure. And, I think that it's not so free. But, I understand you...


----------

